# Constipated staffie!



## gowing238 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi,

Anyone got any remedies for a constipated staffordshire bull terrier?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What has caused it??


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Apart from the above question i would say a check over at the vets first thing and a bit of oil (olive, veg, sun) in their food.

More advice is also good, age, diet, how long and has this happened before etc?

Ant.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Dogs dont get constipated for no reason. Bones can cause it and impacted anal glands amongst other things


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Dogs dont get constipated for no reason. Bones can cause it and impacted anal glands amongst other things


?? :?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Antw23uk said:


> ?? :?


 
whats up??


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Nothing, you carry on :whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:crazy:


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

I love threads like this...

..."Oh my dogs constipated! I know i'll start a thread then go to bed without any answers or ringing the vets..." 

FFS!!


----------



## gowing238 (Mar 2, 2009)

Ragmoth said:


> I love threads like this...
> 
> ..."Oh my dogs constipated! I know i'll start a thread then go to bed without any answers or ringing the vets..."
> 
> FFS!!


Firstly pal, i dont spend 99% of my life in front of a computer screen. I do have a missus, kids and pets, as well as a social life. The dog had been to the vets on the morning of the post suffering from wind. The doctor gave him probiotic dog food. (costing me £65) The dog was then returned to the vets the morning after this post and the vet diagnosed the food he had prescribed, so decided to try a different brand and also some antibiotics (why i have no idea) probably for the extra £69 he charged.

So i think id rather you keep your negative attitude to yourself:bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You could try giving the dog Probiotic Yoghurt with its food as it will be a lot cheaper


----------



## Ragmoth (Oct 4, 2008)

gowing238 said:


> Firstly pal, i dont spend 99% of my life in front of a computer screen. I do have a missus, kids and pets, as well as a social life. The dog had been to the vets on the morning of the post suffering from wind. The doctor gave him probiotic dog food. (costing me £65) The dog was then returned to the vets the morning after this post and the vet diagnosed the food he had prescribed, so decided to try a different brand and also some antibiotics (why i have no idea) probably for the extra £69 he charged.
> 
> So i think id rather you keep your negative attitude to yourself:bash:


Firstly, i am not your pal. Secondly, shut the hell up. And thirdly, i hope the dog gets better soon.


----------



## gowing238 (Mar 2, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> You could try giving the dog Probiotic Yoghurt with its food as it will be a lot cheaper


Cheers ill try that. Its costing a fortune from the vet!! Probably does the same thing near enough:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

why not go to the chemists and get some lactulose

its a sweet sugar syrup which is given to babies and oaps who are bunged up, it works by making the faeces hold more water, softening the poo and making it easier to pass.

its very safe and easy to use, i`ve used it on my dog and tiny kittens before.

and you could try mixing a bit of bran or something similar into his food ?

i give mine this stuff, a mix of probiotic and fibre http://www.vet-medic.com/pd_Protexin+Profibre+Dog[f]Cat+800g_PROT5.htm

maybe cut his food down a bit till he`s a bit more empty


----------

